# 20 acre in northern Arkansas fo sale



## gold (Jan 29, 2015)

There is a small 20 acre farm / homestead for sale in Arkansas
for $149,900. that seems to have everything.
15 acres hay & pasture, 2 acres woods, large double wide with
added sun room, 40x50 ft. barn, and a 40x50 ft. garage/shop.
Plus a 14x50 ft. machine shed/ Some fruit trees. St up for goats
with equipment ! Low taxes, 1 mile out on a dirt road & good
neibors to boot ! Located in Fulton county, AR.
The realtors number is Randall Tyler at 870-895-3233


----------

